# Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?



## uwe jur. (21. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe gestern mein Filter abgestellt und leerlaufen lassen.

 Nun hab ich einen Heissner Eisfreihalter, der mit dem Styroporstück und dem Sprudelstein ( 15€ im OBI ). In der Verpackung befand sich etwa 10 Meter Luftleitung, die ich auch gebraucht habe.
Der kleine Kompressor ( heißt das so? ) hab ich am Holzüberstand stehen, da ich keine Möglichkeit habe, diesen ins Haus zu stellen. 

Heute morgen habe ich mal am Teich nachgesehen und festgestellt das der Luftschlauch schon Kondenswasser beinhaltet. 

Was ist den jetzt wenn es anfängt zu frieren? ich befürchte das mir der Luftschlauch dann einfriert und keine Luft mehr durchlässt.

Was sagt ihr dazu?

Uwe


----------



## Nori (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*

Hallo Uwe,
etwas Kondensat bildet sich immer - ist aber bei weitem nicht so schlimm als wenn du die Pumpe ins Haus stellen würdest - da ist der Temperaturunterschied so groß, dass die kleinen Schläuche schnell zufrieren können.
Die Leitung sollte man übrigens so kurz wie möglich halten (10 m verbraucht???)

Gruß Nori


----------



## uwe jur. (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*

@ Nori

Ja ich hab die 10 Meter gebraucht, dachte mir auch schon das es etwas  viel ist
Die nächste Steckdose ist vom Teich etwa 7 Meter. 
Meinst du das dadurch auch die Leistung deutlich in den Keller fällt?


----------



## uwe jur. (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*

Habe gerade mal direkt Kontakt mit dem Hersteller aufgenommen. Die sagten mir, zum Thema Leistungsverlust, das es egal ist ob der Schlauch 1, 5 oder 10 Meter ist und die Leistung wohl immer gleich bleibt.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*

,

also soll er ein Verlängerungskabel in Richtung Teil legen, den Belüfter vor Regen geschütz möglichst nah am Teich platzieren und ihn über den Winter dann draußen weiterlaufen lassen - richtig ?

Ich hab einen mit dieser *Schwingmembran*, damals für 6 € von Hornbach - könnte die bei Minustemperaturen nicht hart werden und brechen


----------



## chrishappy2 (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*

Hallo

muss wohl die luftpumpe im winter außen stehen ??? wenn ja, da habe ich leider keine möglichkeit. ich kann sie nur innen hinstellen. es ist im keller da hat es im winter so 12-14grad. was sagt ihr dazu ?habe auch 10 meter sclauch benötigt.


----------



## Moonlight (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Ich hab einen mit dieser *Schwingmembran*, damals für 6 € von Hornbach - könnte die bei Minustemperaturen nicht hart werden und brechen



Da geht theoretisch nichts kaputt. Meine Air 2000 steht immer draußen. Allerdings in einem Eimer, da ist sie vor Schnee/Regen geschützt.
Die meisten dieser Membranpumpen sind eigentlich für drinnen, können also keine Feuchtigkeit vertragen. Deshalb ordentlich vor Schnee und Regen schützen, dann kann sie auch draußen stehen.

Ich versteh nur nicht, warum müsst Ihr so viel Schlauch nehmen? Es wäre sinnvoller ein Außenverlängerungskabel mit wasserdichter Kupplung zu nehmen und die Pumpe so nah wie möglich an den Teich zu stellen.
Um so länger der Weg von der Pumpe zum Teich ist, umso stärker kühlt sich die Luft im Schlauch ab, um so mehr Kondensat entsteht im Schlauch. Davon abgesehen pumpt ihr dann eiskalte Luft ins Wasser.
Am Besten kurze Wege mit dem Schlauch und den zusätzlich sehr gut isolieren ... genau wie die Pumpe.

Vor 2 Jahren hatte ich eine Membranpumpe mit 6 Sprudelsteinen am Teich, unisolierte Schlauchlängen von 2m bis 7m. Es sind innerhalb weniger Tage (bei -10 bis -19°C) alle 6 Leitungen eingefroren ... und daraufhin ist die Membran der Pumpe kaputt gegangen.


Mandy


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*

Hallo,
ich bin zwar kein Freund dieser Luftpumpen (schon von meiner Aquaristik-Vergangenheit her ), dennoch möchte ich gern einiges "geraderücken": angewärmte Luft "außerhalb" eines Kompressors/einer Membranpumpe nimmt Feuchtigkeit auf, die im Schlauch kondensiert... .
Es ist daher effektiver, die Druckluft anzuwärmen, sprich den Kompressor der Kälte auszusetzen!
Hierfür kann man ruhig mit Eigenkonstruktionen "nachhelfen" (Solarnutzung, oder auch Heizung).
Auf diese Weise wirkt man recht effektiv einer Auskühlung des Teichs entgegen. Ich könnte jetzt ein paar Kurven zum Wassergehalt der Luft als Funktion von Temperatur und Luftfeuchte präsentieren, aber das kann man auch selbst berechnen, sehr wahrscheinlich im net finden, und diese Grafik hilft nicht wirklich bei der "Auslegung" des eigenen Systems.
Mit meinem post will ich nur anregen, mal nach einer Lösung für die "Anwärmung" der "Druckluft" zu suchen, und diese auch zu realisieren. Ich werde in dieser Richtung auch selbst nachdenken, da die Wasserumwälzung und "Wasserheizung" leztes Jahr recht teuer war... .


----------



## uwe jur. (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*

Das mit meinen 10 Meter Luftschlauch hat mir einfach keine Ruhe gelassen. 

Nun hab ich heute ein Verlängerungskabel bis an den Teich gelegt und den Schlauch auf etwa 1,5 Meter gekürzt. Die Steckverbindung vom Kabel hab ich mit Folie umwickelt. 
Dann ein Mauerstein auf den Boden gelegt, darauf Styropor und auf das Styropor den Kompressor und die Steckverbindung vom Kabel. Zum Schluss noch ein Eimer darüber gestülpt und mit einem Stein gesichert. Normalerweise kann da jetzt nicht passieren, oder


----------



## Nori (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*

Für die Kabelverbindung gibts sowas:
http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/NTY3OT...nsmaterial/Zubehoer/Sicherheits_Kabelbox.html
Bekommt man, vielleicht etwas teurer, in jedem Baumarkt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Moonlight (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*

Die Kabelverbindung ist abenteuerlich ... besorg Dir bitte was Richtiges.

Aber die Abdeckung ist völlig ausreichend 

Mandy


----------



## Janski (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*

Tach Leute 

Da ja viele so Probleme damit haben, wo sie ihre Luftpumpe unterbringen.
Ich habe mir da was einfallen lassen.
Ihr nehmt normale 40er Platten und grabt diese so 10 cm in den Boden ein.
Als Mittelstück (Boden) nehmt ihr eine die so 30cm breit ist, aber auch 40cm lang.
Und als Rückwand einfach diese Steine mit dem Loch.
Als Dach auch wieder eine 40er. Ihr solltet die eine Wand etwas tiefer einsetzen, damit ein Gefälle in eine Richtung hin entsteht.
Alle Fugen mit Silikon dicht machen und nur hinten durch die Lochsteine ne Belüftung.
Im Sommer lasse ich vorne frei und im Winter mache ich vorn eine Styrodurplatte rein.
Dieses System hat sich seit 6 Jahren bewährt, alles immer trocken drinnen, im Winter zieht die Pumpe keine kalte Luft, da sich der Innenraum durch die leichte Eigenwärme die die Pumpe erzeugt erwärmt.
Kostenpunkt liegt wenn man alles kaufen muss vielleicht bei 15€, ich hatte alles noch hier rum liegen.

EDIT:
Da es etwas kompliziert zu beschreiben ist, aber im Prinzip kinderleicht werden morgen mal Fotos folgen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## uwe jur. (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*

Ich werde mir am Montag ein Kabelverbinder kaufen.

Bei uns in der Eifel hat es jetzt schon die 3te Nacht gefroren und die Wassertonnen hatten bis Mittag immer eine Eisschicht!
Hoffe das der Winter schnell kommt und sofort wieder verschwindet


----------



## nano (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*



Janski schrieb:


> Tach Leute
> 
> Da ja viele so Probleme damit haben, wo sie ihre Luftpumpe unterbringen.
> Ich habe mir da was einfallen lassen.
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hallo,
ist es nicht einfacher eine Styropor-Box mit Deckel einzugraben oder an den Teichrand zu stellen ?
Regen geschützt,warm,Platz für Kabelverbindung ...! werde ich dieses Jahr mal ausprobieren !


----------



## Janski (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*

Hi Reiner,

das geht bestimmt auch, aber ich wollte was sicheres haben, das auch bei Schnee, Hagel, Wind und Wetter hält, das steht bei mir so das ganze Jahr am Teich, ich habe auch was bessere Platten genommen, damit es ganz gut aussieht.
Ich glaube beim Styropor wirst du ne ganz schöne Sauerei haben, du musst ja Lüftungslöcher, Loch fürs Kabel haben.
Naja Versuch macht kluch in dem Sinne gutes Gelingen, deine Erfahrungen damit kannst du ja nach diesem Winter posten 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## nano (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*

Hi Jan,
warum Sauerei ? Loch für Strom ,Stecker ab Kabel rein Stecker dran ,kleines Loch für Luftschlauch,kleines Loch für Luftansaugen (wen überhaupt) ,Steinplatte drauf ...ferdisch !!!?


----------



## koifischfan (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*

@uwe jur.
Jetzt schon Wasser im Schlauch, das wird dir bei Frost den Schlauch zufrieren lassen. 
Was heißt Holzüberstand?
Das Kondenswasser entsteht nur, wenn Temperatur oder/und Luftfeuchtigkeit der Ansaug- und Druckluft unterschiedlich sind.

@moonlight
Was gefällt dir an der Kabelbox nicht? Nenne doch Alternativen!


----------



## Janski (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*

Hi Reiner,

ich weiß ja nicht mit was für Luftpumpen ihr arbeitet. 
Also bei meiner muss da schon ganz schön was zum ansaugen frei sein. 
Etwa 10m³/h Luft. 
Wie ich schon sagte probier es aus. 
Jedenfalls bin ich nach wie vor von meiner Konstruktion überzeugt, war in einer halben Stunde fertig und hält bombenfest. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## Moonlight (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*

Nicht die Box ... die mit Folie umwickelte Steckverbindung hab ich gemeint.
Da hast Du mich mißverstanden ... die Box ist in Ordnung  die benutzen wir selber zum Verbinden von Kabeln.

Mandy


----------



## nano (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*

Hallo Jan,
entsprechenden 90° Winkel nach unten einbauen ,bei größeren Luftleistungen der Pumpe !?


----------



## Janski (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*

Hi Reiner,

wie meinst du das jetzt ? 
Wo war denn von 90° Winkeln die Rede ?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## nano (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*

Hallo Jan,
ist mir noch eingefallen ,von aussen in die Box,wenn die Pumpe soviel Luftleistung wie bei dir hat ! Ist ja bei dir anders Konstruiert . Ich werde das mit der Box über Winter ausprobieren .


----------



## Janski (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*

Achsoo 
ja klar das dürfte alles gehen.
Ich sag ja bei Styropor kann man ja eig. nicht viel falsch machen und wenns nicht klappt dann ist normal auch nicht schlimm.
Ich habe es halt was stabiler gelöst weil die Pumpe auch was teurer war und ich da nix aufs Spiel setzen wollte 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## buddler (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*

moin!
im prinzip muss man lediglich darauf achten,dass immer ein gewisses gefälle von der pumpe zum ausströmer besteht.somit kann sich zwar auch kondenswasser im schlauch bilden,fließt aber sofort ab und kann somit auch nicht im schlauch gefrieren.styroporbox oder sonstige abdeckungen drüber und die eigenwärme der pumpe sorgt zusätzlich dafür,dass nichts einfriert.hab selbst schon etliches mit mehr oder weniger erfolg getestet.
gruß jörg


----------



## Limnos (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*

Hi

_@ Rolf: Es ist daher effektiver, die Druckluft anzuwärmen, sprich den Kompressor der Kälte auszusetzen!_

Wie erwärmt man Luft, wenn man den Kompressor in die Kälte stellt? Ich meine, ich weiß, dass warme Luft mehr Luftfeuchtigkeit speichert als kalte, und die dann bei Abkühlung kondensiert und gegebenenfalls auch gefriert. Die Erfahrung habe ich schon hinter mir. Also warum und vor allem wie soll man die Druckluft anwärmen?
Man wird wohl, wenn man unbedingt den Teich im Winter belüften will, in Kauf nehmen müssen, dass man Luft hineinbringt, die kälter als das Wasser ist. Aber ich habe mit meinen Teichen, die maximal 70 cm tief sind, bisher einmal nach dem Zufrieren einen starken Fischverlust gehabt, aber da war - von mir unbemerkt - der Wasserspiegel um 15 cm gesunken. Ansonsten habe ich in 25 Jahren ohne jede Maßnahme, also keine Durchlüftung, keine Abdeckung, keinen Eisfreihalter etc. nie nennenswerte Verluste gehabt, Das heißt: Winter, __ Reiher, Katzen, und was sonst noch Fischen gefährlich werden mag, haben den Bestand nie schrumpfen lassen. Er hat sich auf ein dem Teich zuträgliches Maß eingependelt. Ich halte allerdings auch keine Koi(s).

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wird der Luftschlauch vom Eisfreihalter einfrieren?*

Hallo Wolfgang,
ich danke Dir für Deinen Kommentar! 
Ja, der Satz war in der Tat großer Bockmist  - mal wieder schneller geschrieben als gedacht.
Was habe ich gemeint?
Ein Kompressor erwärmt die angesaugte Luft durch zweierlei Effekte - am effektivsten wohl durch "Reibungswärme" (sprich: nicht 100%iger Wirkungsgrad), und auch durch Verdichtung.
Stellt man den Kompressor frostgeschüzt auf (z. B. in einem Schacht, und nutzt die "Erdwärme"), dann macht es Sinn, die Ansaugluft durch den Schacht vorzuwärmen. 
Im Ergebnis ist die Luft aus dem Kompressor minimal wärmer als der Schacht. Damit vermeidet man Kondensation.
Ist die Luft tagsüber wärmer als der Schacht (oder setzt mal für Schacht "Pumpenhaus" ein), dann kondensiert jetzt im Schacht Feuchtigkeit, und nicht mehr in der Druckleitung. 
"Einhausen" hilft also Kondensation zu vermeiden. 
Sehr ungern würde ich mit "Pumpenhaus"-Temperaturen <4°C auf Dauer arbeiten wollen. Die "Einhausung" sollte gegen Tag/Nacht-Schwankungen der Außentemperatur robust sein (daher mein Vorschlag Schacht, der beides kann).


----------

